# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  نمونه های آماده فلش

## matinebi

سلام دوستان و مدیران عزیز

برای قرار دادن رودخانه ، پل ، جاده آسفالت ، جاده خاکی ، برج نوری ، راه آهن  و .... روی نقشه ام دنبال نمونه های آماده میگردم سایت یا نمونه ای اگه دارین خیلی ممنون میشم راهنمایی نمایید

----------


## matinebi

توقعی که از سایت برنامه نویس میره بیشتر از بقیه سایت هاست با این مدیران فعال و خوش فکرشون امیدوارم دوستان عنایت بیشتری نسبت به جواب مشکلات داشته باشن

----------


## syntiberium

فلش به خاطر مشکلات امنیتیش محبوبیتش رو از دست داده واسه همین این بخش زیاد بازدید نداره و این چیزی که درخواست کردین ربطی به برنامه نویسی نداره و معمولا این جور چیز ها توی گوگل پیدا می شه فقط باید جستو جو کنید و اگر هم پیدا نشد خودتون مجبورید بسازید .

----------


## matinebi

سرچ کردم ولی یا پولیه یا بدرد نخوره

----------

